# This Green Horn



## Tmcbeast (Nov 6, 2015)

Are there any groups or clubs between payson and lehi that take in greenhorns? I'm a reformed Californian and just got my first gun (Ruger 10/22). I've shot a lot of guns and know my gun etiquette, but money's just been too tight until now to get my own. So now I'm itching to get into upland game and even fur bearing, but the only hunters I know have all recently decided to take a year off from hunting. I know how to handle my rifle, but I am clueless about where to hunt, how to find the game and everything that separates hunting from plinking. If anyone knows of a good group (even just a good group of friends) that wouldn't mind a tag-along, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

What do you plan on hunting with the 22?


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I am a bit farther north, but I do a lot of hunting down there and just moved away after 7 years in that direction. Hit me up, and I would be more than happy to take you out. I hunt a little bit of everything. I am by no means an expert, but I am more than happy to help out any way I can.


----------



## Tmcbeast (Nov 6, 2015)

Dunkem: rabbits, coyotes, pheasant, etc. hence my mentioning upland game and fur bearing. I realize some big game hunters see the 22 as a useless gun and solely a target practice gun, but from what I've seen on YouTube and heard from my hunter friends, it's great for stuff like I want to do.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Start saving your pennies for a shotgun and or larger caliber rifle. You will be wanting to move up to bigger and better things before long. Best of luck to you and happy hunting.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Just an FYI. You can't hunt pheasants with a .22. You are good to go on rabbits and coyote.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Good choice, I have 3 Ruger 10/22 never had any issues with them my kids love them.. good Bunny slayers! 8)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Tmcbeast said:


> Dunkem: rabbits, coyotes, pheasant, etc. hence my mentioning upland game and fur bearing. I realize some big game hunters see the 22 as a useless gun and solely a target practice gun, but from what I've seen on YouTube and heard from my hunter friends, it's great for stuff like I want to do.


 Don't get me wrong a 10/22 is a great little gun, I have one. the only reason I asked is because rabbits are about the only upland game you can legally hunt with one.


----------



## Tmcbeast (Nov 6, 2015)

I misspoke when I said pheasant. I meant quail. (I had just watched a couple pheasant hunt videos) And the issue for me is I don't want to shoot big game because I want my meat fresh. If I'm storing elk in the freezer for a year it's the same to me as buying ground beef at the grocery store. That's why I've been content with just fishing until now. I don't have the gear for ice fishing, so I want a good source of protein during the winter months. I chose not to get the shotgun because I didn't want to blow up my small game, but I agree that a high power rifle is a good investment down the road. So for now, it's upland game and coyotes with a 22. Thanks for the comments! Keep'em coming.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

The Pleasant Grove Sportsmen's club meets every 2nd and 4th Thursday at 7 in the clubhouse on 600 East and Center is a place to meet hunters, and shoot your .22


----------

